# Team magic G4. Good car?



## left turner (May 29, 2004)

I was thinking about getting a g4 and was wondering if anyone had one and what they thought of it? any comments?


----------



## Rich Chang (Sep 25, 2001)

I've never had one. I wanted one, but bought another car that I ended up regretting getting (kyosho gas car). I then went back to Mugen and have been happy with that.

The G4 is a great car. All the ones I've seen on the track have all handled great and were fast through the corners. And, they look very durable. 

The main thing is to make sure you can find parts for whatever car you get.

Anyways, from what I've seen, you can't go wrong with that car from a handlnig stand-point. I'm not sure what hop-ups (if any) are needed to get it to that level, however. I know there is a company that makes a version of it called the Mongoose where they basically made it a full race ready car out of the box. But, I can't remember who it is.

-Rich


----------



## Ted Flack (Sep 26, 2001)

Lots of info here: http://www.rctech.net/forum/showthread.php?p=2157420#post2157420Dennis and RayJ are local guys here in Michigan, I am sure they will be a big help if you get one.


----------



## Fred B (Sep 26, 2001)

The only complaint I had aabout my G4 was that the stock chassis broke all the time. It's a good car with an aftermarket chassis.


----------



## left turner (May 29, 2004)

I know the g4 team magic car is the same as rd logics mongoose because i talked to the company in tiawan. you call either one and you get the same person. what was the matter with the chassis? supposed to be 3mm. i have the reflex which is the version b4 this one , i just ordered spur gears from them., but i got it on the onroad swap to buy the g4.which chassis did you get?


----------



## Fred B (Sep 26, 2001)

Unless they changed it, the stock chassis used to break on the left side by the front motor mount. It was breaking because one of the cutouts was too close to the edge of the chassis. The problem wasn't with how thick the chassis was it was how close the cutout was to the edge of te chassis. The chassis would break and tweak the car out.


----------



## left turner (May 29, 2004)

ok, ordered my car, any building tips or does it go together fairly well. do the diffs leak like the reflex?


----------

